# Attacking Cultural Sites



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed

I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.  

What is your view of targeting cultural sites?

Is that not what ISIS did?  Do we really want to copy their tactics?

Also, there are a large number of people in Iran that do not agree with what their leaders are doing, but start blowing up their heritage sites and we will galvanize them against us instead of against their leaders. 

I say it is a terrible idea.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 5, 2020)

If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 5, 2020)

It all depends on what he means by cultural.  If he is talking about ancient sites, I agree with you and oppose the practice.  If he is talking Iranian revolutionary sites, I say fire away.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 5, 2020)

The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.



how about none of the above.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



I see you do not understand anything beyond your hatred!

Cowards like Iran would post military assets near "cultural sites" in order to not be attacked.

Just like terrorists hide behind civilians so they will not get killed.

But you need to let someone that has the run of the world for so long that play time is over, they understand strength above anything else. But you will do anything you can including claiming that the economy is not that good, to push your hate for Trump!

Threats are made, then again we could just draw arbitrary lines in the sand and once they crossed do nothing, like the last administration.

Obama made a huge mess and now we are stuck cleaning it up.

Iran gained more power under Obama to the point they have influence in many regions that did not have before 2008. 

Once you understand history, maybe you will understand more than your hatred


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

A thinker can be killed- the thought doesn't die. Religious fanatics have been fighting each other since religion was invented.
Religion is a thought- albeit conscious, but, a thought none the less. It can't be killed. No version of it will be killed. Having inserted ourselves into the middle of a religious war we're asking for trouble. And getting it. The ultimate price is paid by those who really have no dog in the hunt; The soldiers told they're protecting our way of life, and democracy, which is bullshit. 

Our godvernment believes it's religion (Petrodollar) is better and is trying to force it on a much older religion. ALL conflict begins when one forces his will on another. There is no caveat in ALL. Playing with fire usually burns the player. It ain't rocket science nor an esoteric endeavor. Play with fire - get burned. Oh, we're holding the candle you say- well, burning it at both ends burns the holder eventually- causing deaths of innocent people is not how you combat those claimed to be doing the same. 
It reminds me of the Indian Wars in the US- the only good Indian is a dead Indian. Manifest Destiny- kill the red *******- they're savages they don't believe like we do- yes, kill them, savagely, so we can prove we're more moral than they are- fast forward to today- make common ordinary citizens criminals- exercise Double Standards- refuse to think for yourself. "All" is full of caveats.

Iranian and Saudi Arabian religious sects have always despised each other- throw Israel in the mix and you get a *common* enemy- we, the US, agreed to protect Saudi interests in the ME- "we" signed an agreement with the devil- "we" support the "common" enemy as well as the devil, Saudi Arabia- 
"We" will suffer. Not Saudi Arabia. "We" will pay with Petrodollars. Not Saudi Arabia. "We" will still not kill the thought- the common denominator is? 

There *might* be a glimmer (albeit dim one) with Trump in that he is a salesman first and foremost- salesmen have to craft a deal for a win win situation in order to sell- that is how he's gotten through life- I just hope it doesn't cost anymore innocent lives.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.


If Obama and Holder can arm the Mexican drug cartel why can't Trump arm the Iranian people?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking i would agree, but im sure we could come up with some exceptions if we really thought about it. Like a mosque that cranks out terrorists left and right, for example.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.


We havent bombed any Iranian babies. What are you talking about?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 5, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.
> ...


It would be better to give them sowing machines and fabric than machine guns and munitions. Reagan gave them arms and we still have the problem.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Assassinate the shit out of those people. We obviously have a spy inside Iran and I k ow democrats want him revealed.. sick bastards.. 
but if you hear of a eminent attack stop it.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> If Obama and Holder can arm the Mexican drug cartel why can't Trump arm the Iranian people?


If the CIA can overthrow a citizen elected gov't in Iran and Guatemala, why can't they do that in Mexico?


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.


He just did when he targeted and nailed one of their tyrants. Was he a baby too?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



Agree. The strategy flies in the face of engaging in a legal and moral war by which you only fight, attack and kill military combatants.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.



  I find this hilarious.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

It's repugnant...and very Bolshevik. Wonder where he arrived at that tactic? 

_"we have targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago)"

Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
_
Here, have a taste of this Kaballa magic...it's delish!


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



   You target whatever is important to them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Does America have a spy in Iran’s top echelon?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


I agree that many iranians oppose the mullahs

Iran has been attacking the US and our allies and the dirtbag trump took out has blood on his hands

I can think of no better way to strike back

As for cultural sites on iran I dont know because we dont know specifically what those sites are


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Does America have a spy in Iran’s top echelon?


Probably not

but they have plenty of spies in America

and one in the white house when obama was president


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.



 Obama tried that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


Who said any of these sites are "cultural?"


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Right Blues?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Who is "them?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Right Blues?


No one is going to Iran to fight, moron.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


Democrats and snowflakes have targeted historical / cultural symbols, sites, and history itself here in the US...funny to hear them whine about others doing so.

The US will not strike 'cultural' sires if we hit Iran. The targets we hit will be pre-determined strategic targets.  Any claim that we will target cultural / historical sites will come from those who have never been in the military and / or deranged, Trump-hating malcontents.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 5, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.



Rebuild it later? You mean like if the 911 attackers had destroyed the Smithsonian Institution we would just rebuild the buildings and all the contents?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



“The perpetrator always makes the rules or lack thereof...you learned about the causation principle in third grade...remember?”


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



Muslims have a long history of using their "sacred" sites, Mosques and Schools as shields.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Right Blues?
> ...


Damn shame  Love to see these 2 leading the way    And Jezzus if I knew those pictures would've dug you up I'd never have posted them


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Right Blues?


Are you calling for activation of the draft?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 5, 2020)

DOTR said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.
> ...


To be accurate the Iranian people never saw a dollar. The Obama cash was shipped straight to the Mullahs. The Iranian regime padded their pockets with it and sent the rest to pay their Terrorist squads and proxy fighters.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Right Blues?
> ...


I was drafted  and didn't punk out   These 2 punks have their fathers chicken blood in them  They'd never go


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


They will both end up serving like there dad did, maybe President, maybe ambassador may be a senator.. that family is made up of great generals and leaders


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You deserve them   Hope you get your wish


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


My view on destroying Iranian cultural sites would depend on what the sites are.  I would be fine with destroying a site where the culture was beating, raping, decapitating, and torturing westerners.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I pray! Great American family


----------



## bodecea (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Assassinate the shit out of those people. We obviously have a spy inside Iran and I k ow democrats want him revealed.. sick bastards..
> but if you hear of a eminent attack stop it.


How's Baghdad?   When will you be leaving since the Iraqi government just voted to kick all Americans out?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Assassinate the shit out of those people. We obviously have a spy inside Iran and I k ow democrats want him revealed.. sick bastards..
> ...


Mary did you take your happy meds this morning?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Den of thieves is more like it


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


This claim is based on what?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You can’t take money they earned loser


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...


I would be happy with bombing any mosque built in the last 200 years.  In fact, I think we should bomb them all.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Only Dims call earning money "theft."


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...





there4eyeM said:


> The U.S. should be showering presents on the Iranian people to win them over, not bombing their babies.





bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...





edward37 said:


> Right Blues?





bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Assassinate the shit out of those people. We obviously have a spy inside Iran and I k ow democrats want him revealed.. sick bastards..
> ...



Attacking “cultural sites”...hmmmm?
You mean like the “cultural sites” attacked by LefTards on our own soil....statues of Robert E. Lee and the like? Those kinds of cultural sites?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Use Google Street view to look around Tehran.  If you think they need sewing machines and fabric you need an education.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> The US will not strike 'cultural' sires if we hit Iran. The targets we hit will be pre-determined strategic targets.  Any claim that we will target cultural / historical sites will come from those who have never been in the military and / or deranged, Trump-hating malcontents.



  The claims would come fast and thick in the credulous leftist media. Such as signs that said "Baby Milk Factory" that CNN used in the last war over there.

  But this is all for nought. There will be no war..at least not over this. The Iranians have learned (1) Obama is gone and (2) impeachment was a toothless political game for the lower IQ types.

  Iran and the US will continue to bump heads. A regional power getting its toes stepped on by a global power. And their lackeys in the US will continue to work to strengthen Iran and weaken the US. The first is expcted..part of global politics and dynamics. But the latter is what is the real danger to our country.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


If the Iranians successfully bombed the Statue of liberty would you really care?


----------



## Fueri (Jan 5, 2020)

If it is a military target, hit it.

If it is not, not.

If they move things into cultural sites to protect those things, which are military targets, those sites are now military targets.

GOTO 1



I wouldn't waste ordnance on anything else.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...




Yes they do. Good point. Countries that fight superpowers rely on the ignorance of a certain segment of the superpower population. They set AA batteries inside schools and "cultural sites" and then spread the pictures of the results through western media.

But the disease is far worse now than ever. We already have Hollywood actresses begging Iran for mercy, the Speaker of the House announcing that Trump does not have their support, and western media regurgitating Iranian press releases about how many troops the US would lose.

Over years of leftist control of cultural institutions treason has become normalized. These are the people, and not just in government, that we have to defeat.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

American lives are Sacred


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...



Just going by Trump's own words.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No member of the Trump family has served in the military since they came to this country from Germany...so none of them have ever been a general.  

you are so full of shit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Umm trump is serving as commander and chief for free! He is the head of our military.. don’t you ever forget that!


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jan 5, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...




Maybe you need to crack a history book.  Obama inherited the M E mess from Bush, who attacked Iraq after claiming that Saddam had WMD, and the Saudis laughed and laughed. 

Obama complied with Bush's war resolutions put into place in 2002 to disable and end Al Queda.

Trump doesn't have "the run of the world", he fucking doesn't understand anything outside of Mar A Lago and Trump Tower.

You think Obama created a mess?  You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And still not a single member of his family either before him nor after him has ever once served in the military.  That is for the peasants, just ask Trump.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> American lives are Sacred



An unstable president way over his head with all experienced advisers having quit This is the shit republicans have given America


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You’re Anti American scum.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Good job, I am glad my grammar lessons are taking hold!   

This anti-American scum spent 20 years defending this great nation while you were playing COD in your mommy's basement.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


No you joined the military to use us for the benefits.. John brenner voted for the communist party. All you scum need to feel the full experience of the first amendment and second


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No he isn't, he is an asshole but he isn't Anti America


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


He’s not smart enough to be a ass hole


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


He didn't inherit Libya from Bush, and he didn't inherit ISIS from Bush.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



Gator Logic:
“I hate American culture, faggots weren’t glamorized, women were servants to men, women had no right to vote...I think we should preserve Iranian culture...they throw faggots off buildings and stone their women to death for getting out of line.”

Haha...will you dumbmotherfuckers ever listen to your ignorant bullshit?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



asshole is one word, not two.  Damn, you are slipping after all those grammar lessons I gave you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You got paid, and no one forced you into the military.  I fail to understand why veterans are supposed to be treated like saints.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Gator Logic:
> “I hate American culture, women were servants to men, women had no right to vote...I think we should preserve Iranian culture...they stone their women to death for getting out of line.”
> 
> Haha...will you dumbmotherfuckers ever listen to your ignorant bullshit?



It is a damn crying shame you think that women not being allowed to vote is part of the American culture, but nobody is shocked that you view things this way.    I love when you show your true colors this early in the morning. 

I do not think that cultural sites should be military targets no matter what the culture.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You said "great generals", idiot.  All of the Trump males are pussies.  Self-absorbed, self-entitled, over-privleged pussies who have never served.

Trump has no business being POTUS.  Those bone spurs that started on his feet grew on his brain, too.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Gator Logic:
> ...



It’s a damn crying shame that you are too ignorant to realize that our entire history is all part of our cultural makeup.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Funny how your ilk always bash those smarter than you


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You got paid, and no one forced you into the military.  I fail to understand why veterans are supposed to be treated like saints.



I did not say I was a saint, but the idea I am anti-American is fucking stupid.  But of course you are going to defend your fellow Trump worshiper, you people must stick together no matter what.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


Where do you get the idea cultural sites will be blown up?  Since we’re going down Strawman Road, I’m against blowing up day care centers, barbershops, and grocery stores.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Where do you get the idea cultural sites will be blown up?  Since we’re going down Strawman Road, I’m against blowing up day care centers, barbershops, and grocery stores.



From Trump's tweets.

I agree with the last part though.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


Even your grammar police still doesn’t Hurt the substance of you being too stupid to be an asshole. Hehe


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Because you’re an ungrateful, lowlife POS too stupid to understand what is obvious to real Americans.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 5, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


It doesn't matter how much makeup is put on a traitor; it doesn't make him a cultural figure.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Gator Logic:
> ...



“I do not think that cultural sites should be military targets no matter what the culture.”

Did you condemn the leftist attacks on our “cultural sites”....is your spin just a military thing?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


TDS


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> “I do not think that cultural sites should be military targets no matter what the culture.”
> 
> Did you condemn the leftist attacks on our “cultural sites”....is your spin just a military thing?



Yes actually, I am against the removal of the civil war monuments.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You got paid, and no one forced you into the military.  I fail to understand why veterans are supposed to be treated like saints.
> ...


You are anti American,, not as much as some but you are .. maybe it’s displaces logic.. low iq but you’re scum


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You are anti American,, not as much as some but you are .. maybe it’s displaces logic.. low iq but you’re scum



You really should not ever talk about anyone's intelligence nor IQ seeing that you thought "coup" was spelled "coo".  

You are nothing but an uneducated public leech that has never done a damn fucking thing for this country.  Your view of me means even less than BLs view of me does. At least his IQ is over his shoe size.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...





I remember when the world was outraged when the taliban was destroying cultural and religious sites. 

I so don't want trump to lower our nation to the level that we become no better than the taliban.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

I figure Iran will hit the easiest target, maybe one of our bases, maybe even Israel

Then Trump may indeed make good on his threat to bomb 52 iranian places

but i don't see this as having them cow down anymore than we would

~S~


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...



That was my thought as well.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> I so don't want trump to lower our nation to the level that we become no better than the taliban.



true ,add gitmo to that as well

~S~


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





I would have included Ivanka in that image. 

If trump and the republicans want war with Iran, send all three of his adult children to lead the charge.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You did not answer my question

do you want to activate the draft?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...




Wrong again, Bimbo.


"""*Al-Baghdadi, the self-proclaimed caliph of the Islamic state*, spent 10 quiet months at Bucca. According to Pentagon records, he was released in December 2004. He was such a model inmate, a military review board deemed him not to be a significant threat.
.......
According to documents recently obtained by German newspaper Der Spiegel, Bakr was the real mastermind behind ISIS’s organizational structure and also mapped out the strategies that fueled its early successes. Bakr, who died in fighting in 2014, was *incarcerated at Bucca from 2006-’08, along with a dozen or more of ISIS’s top lieutenants*."""

*How a US prison camp helped create ISIS*
*https://nypost.com/2015/05/30/how-the-us-created-the-camp-where-isis-was-born/*

.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> I figure Iran will hit the easiest target, maybe one of our bases, maybe even Israel
> 
> Then Trump may indeed make good on his threat to bomb 52 iranian places
> 
> ...


No no, that's not possible. If they attack us, the dems will be sure to neuter our military. We will be sending then care packages and thank you cards instead.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You are anti American,, not as much as some but you are .. maybe it’s displaces logic.. low iq but you’re scum
> ...


My substance destroys anything you could ever add here .. when us Americans wipe the floor with you on substance you respond with “ well you spelled that wrong so your dumb” lol or you personally attack. I enjoy your logic and exposing you! Don’t stop posting


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Yes, he did inherit ISIS from Bush II.  ISIS started under Bush II and even more relevant, there would have been no ISIS had their been no invasion of Iraq.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You have no substance, not now not ever.  Calling me an anti-American is not substance, it is more of your ignorance showing through.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Whatever makes you feel better


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

Two Iranian "sites" down. 


 

 
Qassem Soleimani


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

Godboy said:


> We havent bombed any Iranian babies.


How do you know that? MSM? Godvernment "official" statements?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


it's obvious to morons.  What makes a veterans opinion any more credible than anyone else's?


----------



## JLW (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


It is also what the Taliban did when they blew up centuries old Buddhist statues. The USA reduced to Taliban tactics. Can you get any lower?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


How much territory did ISIS control in 2008?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Who said it was?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


No mac  I don't   IF everyone called had to go that would be one thing BUT it seemed to me  the rich and well off with parents with pull didn't  go


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > We havent bombed any Iranian babies.
> ...




actually that's a rather _sore _subject Gdjjr

Trump nixes public report on civilians killed by drone strikes

~S~


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


ISIS was a zero in 2008 as far as controlling any territory.  That didn't happen until Obama allowed it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> What makes a veterans opinion any more credible than anyone else's?



when my pop told his son(s) about liberating concentration camps during the end of WW2 , i found him quite credible .....

~S~


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


We haven't had a draft in 40 years, moron.  When did Obama, Biden, Sanders or Buttigieg  serve?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



This is true, but that is not what you said. Moving the goalpost does not make your first comment correct.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Many leftwingers have said it whenever a veteran happens to support their agenda.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




*Military service*



In 2014, Buttigieg began his deployment at Bagram Air Base in Afghanistan.
Buttigieg joined the U.S. Navy Reserve through the direct commission officer (DCO) program and was sworn in as an ensign in naval intelligence in September 2009.[48] In 2014, he took a seven-month leave during his mayoral term to deploy to Afghanistan.[49][50][51] While there, Buttigieg was part of a unit assigned to identify and disrupt terrorist finance networks. Part of this was done at Bagram Air Base, but he also worked as an armed driver for his commander on more than 100 trips into Kabul. Buttigieg has jokingly referred to this role as "military Uber", because he had to watch out for ambushes and explosive devices along the roads and ensure that the vehicle was guarded.[52] In order to better communicate with the local Afghans, he learned some Dari (a dialect of the Persian language). Buttigieg was awarded the Joint Service Commendation Medal[12] and the Joint Meritorious Unit Award[_citation needed_] and was honorably discharged from the U.S. Navy Reserve in 2017.[53][54]


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I didn't move the goal post.  Before Obama, ISIS was little more than a glorified boys club.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...



 This. End of discussion.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a veterans opinion any more credible than anyone else's?
> ...



That doesn't make everything every veteran says credible, moron.  Do you find Ollie North credible?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

if your not the bully someone will bully you


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Which is not what your original statement said.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Here’s a thought

limit federal elected office to only people who have served 3 years in the active duty military


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


No one cares about your hair splitting, dumbass.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Make it 2 and I'll run for president


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Done


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



It would officially be a WAR CRIME as well as a crime against humanity and an ancient civilization. 

*Iran is* home to one of the world's oldest continuous major civilizations, with historical and urban settlements dating back to 4000 BC. The Medes unified *Iran* as a *nation*and empire in 625 BC. The Islamic conquest of Persia (633–656) and the end of the Sassanid Empire *was* a turning point in *Iranian* history.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




LOL!  Look it up.  You said Obama DID NOT inherit ISIS from Bush and I showed you that you were wrong, as usual.  ISIS was indirectly created by Bush putting these top AQ leaders into the same damn camp, you fucking dumb ass.  

Try reading sometime instead of blowing flies out your pie hole.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Assassinate the shit out of those people. We obviously have a spy inside Iran and I k ow democrats want him revealed.. sick bastards..
> but if you hear of a eminent attack stop it.



And we will hear about that "eminent attack" WHEN exactly? As soon as they make one up no doubt.


----------



## Issa (Jan 5, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.


So you giving them the green light to do another 9/11.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...



 ISIS is a name we made up. In the end all of these groups are the same people. People who want us out of their countries. That want nothing more than we would want.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Right Blues?
> ...



RUFKM? We just sent 3,000 men to fight in Iran clown-nuts


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...



That shit belongs in a museum - No reason to memorialize traitors and losers in the public square.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Now Now - Fred Trump was a great general and warrior with the KKK.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



This joint is lousy with historical revisionists.
BTW, THIS RULES!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaine Sweeter said:
> ...


He inherited a boys club.  Only during his administration did it became a threat to civilization.

Try reading sometime instead of blowing flies out your pie hole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Did they get sent to Iran?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where does that article say he was a member of the KKK?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...



Trump can always go lower - There really is no bottom.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Assassinate the shit out of those people. We obviously have a spy inside Iran and I k ow democrats want him revealed.. sick bastards..
> ...


Maybe never deal with it


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If you can't figure out the incalculable debt you owe to every veteran, you should pack your trash bag and take your worthless, ungrateful ass out of my country.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



You truly are an idiot

In 2014, Buttigieg began his deployment at Bagram Air Base in Afghanistan. Buttigieg joined the U.S. Navy Reserve through the direct commission officer (DCO) program and was sworn in as an ensign in naval intelligence in September 2009.[48] In 2014, he took a seven-month leave during his mayoral term to deploy to Afghanistan.[49][50][51] While there, Buttigieg was part of a unit assigned to identify and disrupt terrorist finance networks. Part of this was done at Bagram Air Base, but he also worked as an armed driver for his commander on more than 100 trips into Kabul. Buttigieg has jokingly referred to this role as "military Uber", because he had to watch out for ambushes and explosive devices along the roads and ensure that the vehicle was guarded.[52] In order to better communicate with the local Afghans, he learned some Dari (a dialect of the Persian language). Buttigieg was awarded the Joint Service Commendation Medal[12] and the Joint Meritorious Unit Award[_citation needed_] and was honorably discharged from the U.S. Navy Reserve in 2017.[53][54]


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Like I said, they got paid and they volunteered.  I don't owe them shit.  Even if I did, that doesn't make then saints who are infallible.

You're still a hypocrite because you attack the Trumps for not serving but say nothing about Biden, Clinton, Obama and Sanders.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


OK, so I was wrong about Buttpirate.  What does that prove?

Leftards never miss an opportunity to experience outrage.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> if your not the bully someone will bully you



That's just stupid ^


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So what do you owe the pos in our WH if you don't owe shit to our Vets??


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Who said I owed him anything?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



'They got sent to ward off Iranian sympathizers. AND it will lead to bloodshed and more mission creep. 

Buckle up Mr Toad, we're in for a Wild Ride!


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Your posts speak loudly


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No I won't "deal with it" and neither will the American people. Deal with it.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


But didn't the moron say we were getting out of the ME??


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



He was arrested at a Klan brawl with police. Who cares if Daddy Fred was a "member" He was clearly a sympathizer. 

The rotten apple didn't fall far from the tree did it?

Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2019


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 5, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.
> ...



No, we'll build a new Trump tower on the site.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Never believe a GD thing that flies out of Donald's fish lip pie hole.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 5, 2020)

Issa said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.
> ...



They can't do another 9/11 if their country is obliterated with nukes.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Far more than i do you....~S~


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So, you get caught in a lie and then call it splitting hairs...no wonder you are the top Trump worshiper


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


they didn't 'do 9/11' in the 1st place.....~S~


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Also, there are a large number of people in Iran that do not agree with what their leaders are doing, but start blowing up their heritage sites and we will galvanize them against us instead of against their leaders.
> 
> I say it is a terrible idea.


It is a terrible idea.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> No, we'll build a new Trump tower on the site.


*With laundered Russian mob money


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Because you say so huh?
Good, real Americans view Robert E Lee as a legitimate American badass...maybe the baddest badass of all...it is only unAmerican pieces of shit and fragile Father Government loving, nutless bitches whom don’t view him as such.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks to President Trump
Iran said Sunday that it was ending its commitment to the 2015 nuclear deal with world powers in the wake of the U.S. strike that killed Gen. Qassem Soleimani.

President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew from the deal last May, renewing tensions between the two countries that reached new heights after Friday’s air strike.

Iran’s state television reported Sunday that it will no longer abide by the limits of the deal, which restricted nuclear development in exchange for the easing of crippling economic sanctions.

The agreement placed limits on Tehran’s uranium enrichment, the amount of stockpiled enriched uranium as well as research and development in its nuclear activities


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


So no one was sent to fight in Iran.

Thanks for admitting it.

Iranian thugs will be the cause of any "bloodshed," douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Thanks to President Trump
> Iran said Sunday that it was ending its commitment to the 2015 nuclear deal with world powers in the wake of the U.S. strike that killed Gen. Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew from the deal last May, renewing tensions between the two countries that reached new heights after Friday’s air strike.
> ...


Didn't they say that like 2 years ago?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Or yours, for that matter.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No, he was arrested at a parade in which the Klan tried to barge in.  Nothing in the article indicates he was a Klan member.  there's nothing "clear" about any of your claims.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Nope, Dotard J Drumpf will be the cause of any and all bloodshed Pepe.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Thanks to President Trump
> Iran said Sunday that it was ending its commitment to the 2015 nuclear deal with world powers in the wake of the U.S. strike that killed Gen. Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew from the deal last May, renewing tensions between the two countries that reached new heights after Friday’s air strike.
> ...



I read it was one of Trump's campaign promises to pull out of the nuke agreement

when he did, the USA was the only one to pull out

Now given this was on Trump's agenda for 4 years now, one would imagine he'd have some strategy when the sh*t hit the fan

So far we got bombing threats, and a lotta ex-generals opining that it will only backfire as well

~S~


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Interesting - Then why was he arrested?

In 1927, Donald Trump’s father was arrested after a Ku Klux Klan riot in New York


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


ROFL!  So those terrorists aren't to blame when they blow people up or shoot them?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yes, and what Dear Leader did makes him a terrorist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


The article doesn't say.  The others it mentions were arrested for "disorderly conduct."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


So Obama was a terrorist?


----------



## Issa (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Didnt say they did.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Lee is a traitor and a loser. Kinda like you


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Lincoln was actually the traitor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Lincoln was actually the traitor.


10 Stormfront points awarded.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln was actually the traitor.
> ...


You have the market corned on moronic leftard insults.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> ...
> Like I said, they ... volunteered. .....




And you didn't. Neither did I. The difference is that I am aware every day that I owe those men and women who have served a debt I can never repay. I express my gratitude to every veteran I run into because it is the least I should do. YOU are just an unworthy little fucking worm who does not deserve anything my great nation provides, including and especially the security that your betters have provided every minute of your meaningless mistake of a life.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



The smart people around here know that like your Orange Overlord you don't read. You just react. Illiterate and uninformed is no way to go through life son.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


LOL  It got the moron the Presidency


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> ..... you attack the Trumps for not serving ......




Show me where I EVER have, you lying sack of fucking shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



It's the only way he knows.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Thanks to President Trump
> Iran said Sunday that it was ending its commitment to the 2015 nuclear deal with world powers in the wake of the U.S. strike that killed Gen. Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew from the deal last May, renewing tensions between the two countries that reached new heights after Friday’s air strike.
> ...


Oh, shit.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It's also likely to get the moron a bit of time in the federal pen.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

OldLady said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to President Trump
> ...


Don't worry Old ,Trump will keep us safe


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Be still my heart...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


_“…we will galvanize them against us instead of against their leaders.”_

That’s already happened, the consequence of Trump’s reckless, irresponsible, and hostile anti-Iranian rhetoric.

The Iranian people will always support their hardline government when that government is attacked by the West – and by Trump in particular.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Donnie's cell


----------



## Borillar (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Right Blues?
> ...


How many times have we heard that shit before and then suddenly we're neck deep in it?


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

Cooler heads around Trump NEVER prevail. In fact, most of the cooler heads are gone now and he's surrounded by a bunch of acting yes-men like Barr and Pompeo. Trump is gonna do what Trump wants to do. Scary to say the least. 

Washington (CNN) Two senior US officials on Sunday described widespread opposition within the administration to targeting cultural sites in Iran should the United States launch retaliatory strikes against Tehran, despite President Donald Trump saying a day before that such sites are among dozens the US has identified as potential targets.

"Nothing rallies people like the deliberate destruction of beloved cultural sites. Whether ISIS's destruction of religious monuments or the burning of the Leuven Library in WWI, history shows targeting locations giving civilization meaning is not only immoral but self-defeating," one of the officials told CNN.

"The Persian people hold a deeply influential and beautiful history of poetry, logic, art and science. Iran's leaders do not live up to that history. But America would be better served by leaders who embrace Persian culture, not threaten to destroy it," they added. 

Another official who formerly worked in both the Trump and Obama administrations told CNN: "As a matter of principle, we as a nation and as a military do not attack the culture sites of any adversary."​
Some senior US officials say they are deeply opposed to the idea of targeting cultural sites in Iran - CNNPolitics


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Borillar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Yep  and we have the right guy in the WH now  to get the shit over our eyes


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Sorry, turd, but I don't buy the proposition that I owe them anything.  You are "aware" of something that isn't true.  You have failed to demonstrate that it's true.  All you can do is spew your indiscriminate insults.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Cooler heads around Trump NEVER prevail. In fact, most of the cooler heads are gone now and he's surrounded by a bunch of acting yes-men like Barr and Pompeo. Trump is gonna do what Trump wants to do. Scary to say the least.
> 
> Washington (CNN) Two senior US officials on Sunday described widespread opposition within the administration to targeting cultural sites in Iran should the United States launch retaliatory strikes against Tehran, despite President Donald Trump saying a day before that such sites are among dozens the US has identified as potential targets.
> 
> ...


Where is the evidence that Trump plans to attack any "cultural sites?"  This appears to be a total fiction invented so morons like you can use it to attack Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You failed to contradict what I posted, moron.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Vets are bullshit but traitors like Lee  are your heroes ?  Nice bri  nice  You've retained  your #1 ranking here


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Vets are bullshit but traitors like Lee  are your heroes ?  Nice bri  nice  You've retained  your #1 ranking here


Where did I say "vets are bullshit?"  I simply said I don't owe them anything and they aren't infallible because they are vets.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Borillar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Every time a Dim has said it.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If you believe Lincoln was a traitor, then that makes you the moron - - - Moron


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Trump threatens to "hit" Iranian cultural sites if they retaliate ...*

https://www.salon.com › 2020/01/05 › trump-threatens-to-hit-iranian-cultu...
2 hours ago - Javad Zarif, Iran's foreign minister, tweeted it would be "a big(ly) 'no no'" if Trump attacked Iran culture sites.
*Trump's threats draw Iran's cultural sites into tensions - The ...*

https://www.washingtonpost.com › world › middle_east › 2020/01/05
6 hours ago - The United Nations Security Council also passed unanimously a resolution in 2017 condemning the destruction of heritage sites. Attacks by the


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I makes me someone who knows history and who has read the Constitution.    It defines treason as "making war on the United States (plural) or giving aid and comfort to their (plural) enemies." 

Who made war on the states of the union?  Not Lee.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Cooler heads around Trump NEVER prevail. In fact, most of the cooler heads are gone now and he's surrounded by a bunch of acting yes-men like Barr and Pompeo. Trump is gonna do what Trump wants to do. Scary to say the least.
> ...



Again, uninformed and illiterate is no way to go through life son. 





Verified account 22h22 hours ago
....targeted 52 Iranian sites (representing the 52 American hostages taken by Iran many years ago), *some at a very high level & important to Iran & the Iranian culture*, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT VERY FAST AND VERY HARD. The USA wants no more threats!

54,258 replies57,881 retweets236,641 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 22h22 hours ago
....hundreds of Iranian protesters. He was already attacking our Embassy, and preparing for additional hits in other locations. Iran has been nothing but problems for many years. Let this serve as a WARNING that if Iran strikes any Americans, or American assets, we have.....

6,463 replies37,165 retweets166,260 likes

Show this thread




Verified account 22h22 hours ago
Iran is talking very boldly about targeting certain USA assets as revenge for our ridding the world of their terrorist leader who had just killed an American, & badly wounded many others, not to mention all of the people he had killed over his lifetime, including recently....


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> *Trump threatens to "hit" Iranian cultural sites if they retaliate ...*
> 
> https://www.salon.com › 2020/01/05 › trump-threatens-to-hit-iranian-cultu...
> 2 hours ago - Javad Zarif, Iran's foreign minister, tweeted it would be "a big(ly) 'no no'" if Trump attacked Iran culture sites.
> ...


Nowhere did Trump say he was targeting "cultural sites," dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Only the first tweet mentions anything about culture, and it doesn't say "cultural sites."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> *Trump threatens to "hit" Iranian cultural sites if they retaliate ...*
> 
> https://www.salon.com › 2020/01/05 › trump-threatens-to-hit-iranian-cultu...
> 2 hours ago - Javad Zarif, Iran's foreign minister, tweeted it would be "a big(ly) 'no no'" if Trump attacked Iran culture sites.
> ...


What Iran's foreign minister or the UN says isn't the same thing as what Trump says.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



And what is "important to the Iranian culture" - Oh yes, that would be CULTURAL SITES. Jesus H Skippy!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

DrLove said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Not necessarily.  He may have used "culture" as a synonym for "society."  That's what it appears to me he meant.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump threatens to "hit" Iranian cultural sites if they retaliate ...*
> ...


For my money they're pretty much the same , both shooting shit out of their mouths   But gotta give the foreign minister a edge in brain power over trump


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


That's because you're an idiot.


----------



## DrLove (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



And Lincoln "appears to you" to be a traitor. Were you home skooled or WTF?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Now if that came from someone I don't consider a moron ,I'd be hurt


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Worthless ingrate. You don’t deserve to be allowed in my country for a minute.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 5, 2020)

One nuke.

Then a one-word Prsidential address to the world:

_*NEXT!*_​


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> One nuke.
> 
> Then a one-word Prsidential address to the world:
> 
> _*NEXT!*_​


Yeah Henry   wipe out  1000's  What do you care? You're a trump supporter


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It's also my country, asshole.  You don't get to decide who can stay here.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You don't deserve it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...



Trump is bluffing

This is a variation of the Conservative threat to blow up Mecca to punish Muslims


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ouch. . . . that hurts.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You still here?
I thought we told you to get the fuk out?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...




It is a horrific idea.  It's what ISIS did. It's what the Taliban did.  It's what any number of brutal oppressive regimes did.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It all depends on what he means by cultural.  If he is talking about ancient sites, I agree with you and oppose the practice.  If he is talking Iranian revolutionary sites, I say fire away.




I agree in general per the distinction, but I oppose any strikes in Iran - things are escalating to a point of no return and we don't need that in that region.  We don't need another war.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Coyote said:


> We don't need another war.



not really

but we've been _tweeted_ into one.....

from the fool in office himself>>>>





Impeach this Ahole , how much worse could Pence be?

~S~


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Right up there with Benedict Arnold.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > We havent bombed any Iranian babies.
> ...


Shut up, weirdo.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a veterans opinion any more credible than anyone else's?
> ...


That would be a first hand account, not an "opinion", numb nuts.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You’re no American.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What are you talking about? YOU arent an American. Get out of my country, loser.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Shut up, weirdo.


Shut me up stupid.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


>


Who is following the lead of past presidents-


----------



## edward37 (Jan 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


BS  Trump is an AH don't bring your bs past up   We've NEVER had an ah as big as the moron trump in our WH


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 5, 2020)

edward37 said:


> BS Trump is an AH don't bring your bs past up We've NEVER had an ah as big as the moron trump in our WH


Awwww- poor baby- triggered are you? LOL- there hasn't been an honest or trust worthy POTUS since the last founder was elected to that office and I'm not too keen on Washingtons whiskey tax bs-


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You certainly have a vivid imagination.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That's not what my passport says.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need another war.
> ...



Pence at least, is sane.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Pence at least, is sane.


No.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


America isn't some servile collectivist people's republic, as you seem to believe.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


ROFL!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2020)

*Discuss the topic boys - this thread is in danger of imminent food fight.*


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I’ve never claimed anything like that.

How about addressing the thread topic?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sure you have.  That's what you imply when you claim I have to bow down to your heroes or get the fuck out.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I thought we told you to get out of our country. Go on now, GIT!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

What Trump is threatening is precisely one of the war crimes of which we accused the Taliban.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What Trump is threatening is precisely one of the war crimes of which we accused the Taliban.


It depends on what he meant by "culturally important". One could argue the Pentagon is culturally important in the US, for example.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Godboy said:


> It depends on what he meant by "culturally important".


No it doesn't. Nothing depends on the pile of shit between trump's ears and what he thinks any word means.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


There is not enough information to form an opinion about it.  What cultural sites was he talking about?  If these were shrines to the revolution, I'm not sure it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Pay attention to whom you've chosen to share a bed.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Prove it, scumbag.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Maybe you should move out


----------



## cwise76 (Jan 5, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> If Iran's mass murders are hiding out in a cultural site sure blast the thing to rubble. We can always rebuild it later.


Ahh the dip shit hath spoken again


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Spoken like the true America hater that you are


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 5, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Don’t be dishonest about the south. That would make you the traitor


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...


it's what the democrats did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on what he meant by "culturally important".
> ...


Yes it does depend on what he means, asshole.  Do you actually believe we are required to accept your interpretation of what he says?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



By the "South" do you mean the CSA, the enemy nation that declared war on the United States for the singular purpose of maintaining the god given right for one human being to own another human being...that "south"?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





No, I have not. Lying is not addressing the topic.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2020)

Attacking cultural sites is a war crime

Seems appropriate from someone like Trump


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2020)

would you like to define  "Cultural site"  ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 6, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


So dishonest, and to level that charge on all southerners who most didn’t own slaves many were black slave owners is the reason why many of us think you are anti American scum. You claim you fought for America.. you didn’t you raped us for benefits. Your gonna got in hell. God bless all Americans!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, slavery was the reason the CSA became an enemy nation.  We know this because most of the states said so in their Declaration of Secessions. 

The truth hurts but it will set you free.

And am going to got what in hell?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2020)

What has become of American values if we openly consider attacking ancient cultural sites?

Is this the same America that openly engaged in torture?

Is this the America we used to be so proud of?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 6, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


It was democrats that caused the Separation many southerns were protecting their farms. You’re a scum bag.. we should come and take back what you took from us tax payers. Pay up boy


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why does the truth trigger you so much?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 6, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Ok democrat lol


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Protecting farms at the expense of keeping 40 percent of your population in slavery 

Who was it worth protecting?


----------



## martybegan (Jan 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> What has become of American values if we openly consider attacking ancient cultural sites?
> 
> Is this the same America that openly engaged in torture?
> 
> Is this the America we used to be so proud of?



I doubt it would be any ancient cultural site. 

I would think it would be more along the lines of our former embassy, which has been turned into a propaganda shed.



> After the fall of the embassy, the Revolutionary Guard used it as a training center, and continue to maintain the complex.[7] The brick walls that form the perimeter (the embassy grounds are the size of a city block) feature a number of anti-American murals commissioned by the government of Iran.[7] The site has also housed a bookstore and a museum[8]). Part of the embassy has been turned into an anti-American museum, and several student organizations maintain offices in the former embassy complex.[9] As of January 2017, the site is open to the Iranian public and foreigners. The Great Seal of the United States is badly damaged, but still visible at the entryway.



Embassy of the United States, Tehran - Wikipedia


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Are your fallacies about Americans worth it? It’s you democrats that want slavery,, what do you do about urban slave plantations in democrat run towns?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You Goofy


----------



## Votto (Jan 6, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> 
> I choose FoxNews to hopefully avoid the "that site sucks" debate.
> 
> ...


The less Trump says the better.

Keep'em guessing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Triggerd lol


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 6, 2020)

Votto said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Trump warns Iran: US has targeted '52 Iranian sites' and will 'hit very fast and very hard' if needed
> ...



Either way with Trump keeps people guessing...


----------



## DrLove (Jan 6, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



And with that beauty ^ Golfing Gator brings it on home. Down a stroke - Final round par 4 - 18th hole at the Masters - There's a hush in the crowd as Gator chooses a 3 wood and SMOKES the ball 385 yards onto the green rolling to a stop a foot from the cup for the Green Jacket!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 6, 2020)

edward37 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > One nuke.
> ...



Thousands?

Cheapass bastard, you!

MILLIONS.

But you don't like that because you're an America-hating Obama addict.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 6, 2020)

Only hate Republicans  and that makes me a patriot     Trump lovers are the traitors the cowards afraid to admit how wrong they've been


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Yes it does depend on what he means,


No, sorry nutsack. It depends on what he does. What he said is "culturally important (sites)", which is crystal clear. I know you enjoy giving him the " retard pass", but that's your silly fetish.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does depend on what he means,
> ...


This is too stupid for me to argue about, but not for you to argue about, apparently.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Only hate Republicans  and that makes me a patriot     Trump lovers are the traitors the cowards afraid to admit how wrong they've been



Calm down and take a deep breath.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 10, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Only hate Republicans  and that makes me a patriot     Trump lovers are the traitors the cowards afraid to admit how wrong they've been


Just 5 more years to go!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does depend on what he means,
> ...


Tell us how insane it is to destroy cultural things like statues and monuments.


----------

